# I think my Angels had/have fungus, do you concur?



## Pantani (Sep 27, 2011)

I am new to fish keeping so I haven't seen any personal examples of fungus disease but I believe that is what has happened to my 3 Angelfish I bought not too long ago.

The first 2 had very light colored skin, so I didn't even look, I chalked their passing up to me being a noobie. However now that the last has shown some signs of weakness, I took a closer look and it's pretty obvious now. It appears that he has a fungal infection, if you can make it out in the picture it looks like he has a grey mottled splotch on his flank, and also some ever so small spots around his mouth.

None of my other fish show any signs as of yet. If this is a fungal infection, should I treat my tank as a precaution for my other fish? What would you recommend for the treatment?


----------



## Pantani (Sep 27, 2011)

I have a Fluval 405 and a Penguin 350 on the tank, it's heated, and I run the Whisper 40 aerator at night. I would guess I've had the tank up and running for approx 2 months now.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Difficult with that pic. Does it look cottony?


----------



## Pantani (Sep 27, 2011)

It was hard to get him in a good position for a photo, perhaps this one is a little better showing his side, the other is better for showing around his mouth. On the side, there did not appear to be any cotton-like appearance. The first photo shows the wisps by his mouth. 

He was all black when I got him, no grey whatsoever. He just lost his battle with whatever it was. =(

And it's like he tucked his fins down, they used to be a little more showy, not sure if that was just because he was unhappy/sick or what.

I've read that fungus infects fish that have some other underlying problem, that healthy fish generally do not have end up having this issue. They all seemed healthy though and were eating good. It makes me sad, I wish I knew what was going on.


----------



## madtyke (Sep 26, 2011)

What's your tank chemistry like?


----------



## Pantani (Sep 27, 2011)

Chemistry was:
Nitrate 10ppm
Nitrite 0ppm
pH 7.1

I use Prime for every 25% water change done on a weekly basis.


----------

